# My Current training/nutrition program



## GaryG68 (Jul 27, 2022)

I do two on, one off, two on, two off.

Current Program as follows.

Saturday:

Chest:

Decline - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Incline - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Pec deck - 6-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set

Biceps:

Cable curls - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Dumbbell one arm preacher curls - 3 sets 8-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Concentration curls - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set


Sunday:

Back:

Warmup with Dumbbell pullovers - 3 sets 8-12 reps
Close grip pulldowns - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
One arms plate loaded rows - 3 sets 8-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
T-bar rows - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Pec deck rear delts - 3 sets 6-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Deadlift - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set

Monday: OFF

Tuesday:

Shoulders:

Plate loaded press: 3 sets 8-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Dumbbell laterals - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
cable single arm laterals - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set

Triceps:

Pushdowns (bicycle handlebar) - 3 sets 8-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 8-10 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Overhead rope extensions - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set


Wednesday:

Legs:

Leg extensions - 3 sets 8-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Seated leg curls - 3 sets 8-15 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Leg press - 4 sets 12-15 reps, three warm up sets one working set
Stiff leg deadlifts - 3 sets 10-12 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Leg press calf raises - 3 sets 12-15 reps, two warm up sets one working set
Seated calf raises - 3 sets 12-15 reps, two warm up sets one working set






This is something I put together for friends who have asked what I am doing for my nutrition.

Last week and the week before I was at 2000cal/day, then dropping down to 1700-1900 this week before my show on July 30th. I religiously track calories and protein daily intake and for the past few weeks started tracking daily carbs.


MY DAILY MEALS

GET A FOOD SCALE AND DOWNLOAD THE “CALORIE KING” APP


I HAVE TRIED SOOO MANY DIFFERENT PROTEIN POWDERS IT IS RIDICULOUS, THIS IS WHAT I USE REGULARLY:

• DYMATIZE ELITE 100% WHEY PROTEIN POWDER (COCOA PEBBLES FLAVOR) 37G/SRVNG SIZE, 140CAL, 25G PROTEIN.
• DYMATIZE ISO100 WHEY PROTEIN POWDER (VANILLA) 30G/SRVNG SIZE, 110CAL, 25G PROTEIN
• DYMATIZE ISO100 HYDROLYZED 100% WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (FRUITY PEBBLES FLAVOR or BIRTHDAY CAKE FLAVOR) 30G/SRVNG SIZE, 110CAL, 25G PROTEIN
• DYMATIZE ISO100 HYDROLYZED 100% WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (CINNAMON BUN FLAVOR) 31G/SRVNG SIZE, 120CAL, 25G PROTEIN
• DYMATIZE ISO100 HYDROLYZED 100% WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (DUNKIN CAPPUCCINO) 30G/SRVNG SIZE, 110CAL, 25G PROTEIN
• DYMATIZE ISO100 HYDROLYZED 100% WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (DUNKIN' MOCHA LATTE FLAVOR) 30G/SRVNG SIZE, 110CAL, 25G PROTEIN


ADDITIONAL SUPPLEMENTS
• NUTRICOST CREATINE 5G/SRVNG SIZE IN MORNING ON NON WORKOUT DAYS, MIX WITH SHAKE AFTER WORKOUT ON WORKOUT DAYS
• NUTRICOST GLUTAMINE 5G DAILY IN THE MORNING

BREAKFAST
OATMEAL
90GRMS OLD FASHIONED OATS: 337.5CAL/11.25G PROTEIN
55GRMS PROTEIN POWDER: 110-120CAL/25G PROTEIN (DEPENDS ON BRAND USED)
20GRMS ALMOND BUTTER: 118CAL/4.3G PROTEIN
40GRMS FROZEN BLUEBERRIES: 19.4CAL/0.27G PROTEIN

OR

SCRAMBLED EGGS
700GRMS LIQUID EGGS ( I have been using the liquid egg and liquid egg whites lately): 25CAL/5G PROTEIN per 46g serving size so that’s like 380cal and 76g protein
SEASON WITH BLACK PEPPER/GARLIC POWDER/ONION POWDER/TRADER JOE'S GREEN GODDESS/CAYENNE PEPPER
3 SERVINGS WORTH SUGAR FREE KETCHUP
TWO (2) OIKOS TRIPLE ZERO YOGURTS: 90-100/CAL depending on flavor, 15g protein.

OR

BLUEBERRY FRENCH TOAST
240GRMS EGG WHITES: 124CAL/26.2G PROTEIN (IF YOU GO OVER JUST USE CK APP TO FIGURE OUT TOTALS)
5GRMS VANILLA EXTRACT: N/A
3 PACKETS SWEET & LO: N/A
1TSP CINNAMON: N/A
3 SLICES BREAD (<70CAL PER SLICE): 210CAL/6G PROTEIN (I USE 5 SLICES AS THERE IS GOING TO BE LEFT OVER EGG WHITE MIX, MIGHT AS WELL USE IT RIGHT?)
90GRMS FROZEN BLUEBERRIES: 47.7CAL/0.68G PROTEIN
60ML NO SUGAR PANCAKE SYRUP: 30CAL/0 PROTEIN

LUNCH/DINNER
1) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN
SALMON (TRADER JOES WILD CAUGHT) SIZE VARIES, USE CK APP TO CALCULATE. PORTION SIZE IS 130CAL PER 113G OF SALMON WITH 24G PROTEIN PER SERVING.
VEGETABLES: CAL/PROTEIN BASED ON SERVING SIZE.

2) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN
AHI TUNA STEAKS (I GET THESE FROM ALDI) SIZE VARIES, USE CK APP TO CALCULATE. PORTION SIZE IS 130CAL PER 113G OF TUNA WITH 29G PROTEIN PER SERVING.
VEGETABLES: CAL/PROTEIN BASED ON SERVING SIZE.

3) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN
2 TURKEY BURGERS: 340CAL/42G PROTEIN
VEGETABLES: CAL/PROTEIN BASED ON SERVING SIZE.

4) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN
CHICKEN BREAST (SIZE VARIES USE CK APP TO CALCULATE)
VEGETABLES: CAL/PROTEIN BASED ON SERVING SIZE.

5) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN
2 PACKS TUNA (THE FLAVORED PACKETS): GET INFO FROM PACK FOR CAL/PROTEIN. I LIKE TO MIX HEAT THE RICE THEN MIX THE TUNA IN.

6) 200GRMS BROWN RICE: 222CAL/5.2G PROTEIN.

WHATEVER WIFE MADE, COULD BE PORK, CHICKEN, BEEF, JUST USE CK APP TO CALCULATE THE INFO BASED ON THE PORTION SIZE.


CREATINE

5GRMS: I TAKE THIS IN MORNING ON NON-WORKOUT DAYS AND AFTER WORKOUT ON WORKOUT DAYS.
SHAKES
TWO SCOOP POST WORKOUT SHAKE

OR

THREE SCOOP POST WORKOUT SHAKE.
IF I AM FEELING REALLY ADVENTEROUS I WILL MAKE A FOUR SCOOP SHAKE. I ALWAYS USE UNSWEETENED ALMOND MILK (30CAL PER 240ML SERVING) OR WATER TO MIX ALONG WITH ICE OR A FULL SERVING OF FROZEN FRUIT (STRAWBERRY/BLUEBERRY/MIXED BERRY/BANANA, WHATEVER I AM FEELING THAT DAY)

SNACKS (ALL INFO BASED ON SERVING SIZE)
ALMONDS
BEEF JERKY
TUNA PACKETS
JIF “TO GO” PEANUT BUTTER CUPS
RICE CAKES (I SOMETIMES PUT THE PB ON THE RICE CAKES)
PROTEIN SHAKE


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Good to see you made it over here too, Gary. You’ll love UG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryG68 (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to see you made it over here too, Gary. You’ll love UG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's up bro!! Yea, doing a lot of cross post cutting and pasting now lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

GaryG68 said:


> What's up bro!! Yea, doing a lot of cross post cutting and pasting now lol.



Good deal man. You’ll get a ton of feedback here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 27, 2022)

Dam. You look like a man with a plan. Welcome sir.


----------



## iGone (Jul 27, 2022)

definitely following along


----------



## beppe (Sep 4, 2022)

This is great, i'll definitely try this


----------

